# vw passat b1 whit swap 1.8t



## Dennis Tereso (Apr 17, 2021)

Hola queridos amigos

Te saludo desde la Ciudad de México 
actualmente tengo 1 vw passat b1 con swap vw gol 2008 

tengo la idea de instalar ahora un motor 1.8t mk4









la pregunta que tengo es sobre los soportes del motor 
¿debo hacer soportes? 
¿O encajan los soportes originales en el motor? 

Agradezco tus comentarios


----------



## QuantumMechanic (Mar 1, 2015)

Awesome.

Sent from my Radio Shack TRS-80


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

Ese auto parece la parte para tener una bestia debajo del capó. Sé que no son idénticos, pero Fox tiene muchas similitudes, y había una publicación sobre vortex que lo analizaba aquí mismo:








88 Fox 1.8T swap from A4?? it it possible? anyone done...


Hey everyone, just like the title... I got a 88 fox wagon and i have a totaled 97 audi A4 1.8T that i would love to do the swap to my fox? Has any one done it on a fox. The Audi is a Quattro but i could use the transmission from a passat if i had to, so if you have any info or input on...




www.vwvortex.com





That car looks the part to have a beast under the hood. i know they are not identical, but the Fox has a lot of similarities, and there was a post on vortex going over that right here:








88 Fox 1.8T swap from A4?? it it possible? anyone done...


Hey everyone, just like the title... I got a 88 fox wagon and i have a totaled 97 audi A4 1.8T that i would love to do the swap to my fox? Has any one done it on a fox. The Audi is a Quattro but i could use the transmission from a passat if i had to, so if you have any info or input on...




www.vwvortex.com





-=Mark

-=Mark
'80 Dasher Wagon
'81 Rabbit Sportruck
'90 VSE JackRabbit
'11 Jetta Sportwagen SE


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

Loving that tag line, basically because I'm old, too 

-=Mark

-=Mark
'80 Dasher Wagon
'81 Rabbit Sportruck
'90 VSE JackRabbit
'11 Jetta Sportwagen SE


----------



## gearheadgreg (Jun 3, 2021)

Nice


----------



## C101horse (Feb 21, 2021)

very nice, what kind of throttle setup do you have on it? cable or electronic? if electronic, which one and how did you mount it in the car?


----------

